# Is this fan capable?



## Dinky2012 (Jun 27, 2009)

Long story short: I have a 1.2ghz CPU running and want to put in my new 2.8ghz CPU. I know it'll run fine, I tested it. But I can't fine good specs on the fan used to cool my CPU. It's a temporary fan while I wait for my Zalman to get her. Here's the model number: AFB0712VHD.

I want to know if it can cool a Pentium 4 2.8ghz Northwood. Thanks!


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

whats the heatsink? and the northwood should come with its own heatsink unless you are buying it OEM or off ebay (and the seller doesnt have the heatsink either)

as for the fan, it gets about 47 CFM which should be fine for what you are doing. does the heatsink look like http://www.primelec.com/Cooling-Products/CPU-Fans/Intel-P4-478-CPU-Cooler-p2516402.html ? hope i helped


----------



## Dinky2012 (Jun 27, 2009)

It still has the stock heatsink the computer came with. It's an eMachines T4160. 3 rows parallel to each other.


----------

